# What's wrong with this car?



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Recently bought an R33 GTST with FMIC, fuel pump, HKS Silent Hi-Power exhaust and HKS induction & dump valve. As soon as it comes on to boost it'll literally stop if driven hard or will boost to 0.4bar if driven really gently but won't boost any further.
I've changed the AFM, 6 new plugs, 6 new coil packs and can't see any loose or split pipes...........any ideas??
Dave.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Is it possible the BOV diaphram is knackered.?? Would certainly give you stalling probs. The only other thing i can think of is a loose IC pipe or the little brass boost valve in the piping is blocked ??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a broken compressor wheel on the turbo


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll remove the BOV and check all the pipes again, do you know where and in what pipe the brass valve is in?
Hopefully not the turbo but i luckily have a spare so that's not the end of the world. Just want to find out what's wrong now :thumbsup:
Dave.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

ddavej said:


> Recently bought an R33 GTST with FMIC, fuel pump, HKS Silent Hi-Power exhaust and HKS induction & dump valve. As soon as it comes on to boost it'll literally stop if driven hard or will boost to 0.4bar if driven really gently but won't boost any further.
> I've changed the AFM, 6 new plugs, 6 new coil packs and can't see any loose or split pipes...........any ideas??
> Dave.


I had a GTST and the first rubber hose that goes from engine bay to the inlet of intercooler did have a rip in the bend...very hard to find, may be same hose, (prone to go brittle)
try having someone reving the car with brake on in gear so that the turbo has some pressure and thats the only way we found it.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

The brass valve is in the small piping from the boost solenoid. Right in front of the power steering reservoir. Mine had turned sideways in the pipe blocking it. Took me ages to find the problem.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

When on boost does it black smoke?
What fuel pump has it
crap walbro?


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Really appreciate this help!
Will try the car in gear and reving it, will also check the brass boost control thing is still working.
There's no excessive / black smoke when trying to boost, it's a Walboro pump, could it be that?
Dave.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

could be fuel pump
you need to check fuel flow
put a gauge in line and check pressure when driving


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

I shall try that as well, many thanks :thumbsup:
Dave.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> could be fuel pump
> you need to check fuel flow
> put a gauge in line and check pressure when driving


It was the fuel pressure regulator :clap:
Many thanks to all for your help
Dave.


----------

